# How's the parent's



## sasha1 (May 18, 2009)

Hi all,

How we all doing today?. Hope everyone had a good weekend, despite the weather .
Hope the kiddies are good and all well
Nathan's got a trace of ketones tonight, hope it not the start of somethingSee how he goes over the next few hours.

Take care
Heidi


----------



## bev (May 18, 2009)

Hi Heidi,

Sorry to hear nath isnt feeling to good! Hope he's not coming down with anything? Alex keeps waking up with high levels and not sure if he is hypoing during the night - so will check at 3am tonight! Spoke to his team today and asked for a cgm again! I have asked for a referral if they cant provide us with one - so we will see! Bev


----------



## sasha1 (May 18, 2009)

Hi Bev, 
Thanks, he seems ok in his self, so not to worried at the mo.
That's brill news, just read your thread on message board, it's a big step for him. I 'm so pleased for you all. 
 Did you have a good weekend at the DUK event, was trying to red your thread last night, but my computer was being tempremental.
Hope all goes well with your referal, got my fingers crossed for you.
Give Alex pat on back from me and Nathan..Nice one


----------

